# hey good news...now just a quick question



## nmelnik05 (Oct 16, 2006)

I got the money to order the 1000watt hps light earlier and am looking to order the seeds tonight Im in the US......And 2 strains caught my eye the regular white widow  ( who would be the best to get it from) and white widow x northern lights5 sounded good ( I dont know anything about this strain) ....anyone know anything?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

nmelnik05 said:
			
		

> I got the money to order the 1000watt hps light earlier and am looking to order the seeds tonight Im in the US......And 2 strains caught my eye the regular white widow ( who would be the best to get it from) and white widow x northern lights5 sounded good ( I dont know anything about this strain) ....anyone know anything?


*Here ya go. www.seedboutique.com *


----------



## nmelnik05 (Oct 18, 2006)

I ordered something from seed boutique its been 2 days and havent heard anything do they send you an email letting you know whats going on with my order or what......?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

only if you registered and have them track your order for you. 
They will have you order them online but select send in a money order option. Then it will tell you on your account screen when the money order was received and when it was shipped after they ship it your on your own. It took mine 2 weeks.


----------

